# anyone had no symptoms or side effects while on clomid & got a BFP??



## Dancingkaty1

just wondering as like usual im over analyising everything lol.....i had no side effects of the clomid, this is my first cycle on 50mg & im worrying that it will only work if i get side effects.......had 1st scan last week...2 follicules were about 10mm...got my next scan this wed.....what happens if they dont get bigger...will i go up to 100mg.....xx


----------



## kairzh7

I start my 8th cycle on Clomid tomorrow. I did not have any side effects the first 6 cycles. I do know that it is working as I am ovulating beginning with the 2nd cycle when they increased the dose. I have not gotten BFP yet. They have not done scans so I don't know about your second question.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks 4 ur reply....ur lucky to be given the opportunity to have more than 6 clomid cycles.....i think my limit is 3!! think thats why i so nervous about it not working....iui isnt an option for me at the hospital as they do not do it.....our next step from jan would be paying 4 iui privately :( x


----------



## kairzh7

Good luck, I hope it works for you. Found out today this is my last cycle and if it doesn't work then I will be sent out of town to a fertility specialist to determine the next step. Talk about pressure. He upped the dosage so maybe that will help. I don't know if it really works that way, but really hoping it works this cycle.


----------



## Crypto1976

I had euphoria the first cycle and nothing the second cycle. I got a BFP today. XX


----------



## Dancingkaty1

congrats crypto1976!!!! xx


----------



## Crypto1976

I also dont have any preg symptoms either! Hmmm.


----------



## harmonygirl72

I was on Clomid one cycle with no symptoms. It also didn't work. I am going to try a second cycle next month. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

when u say it didnt work do u mean no BFP or u still didnt ovulate?? xx


----------



## harmonygirl72

I mean I didn't get pregnant. I am pretty sure I ovulated based on temps and the OPK.


----------



## Katherine

The first and second time I got pregnant was on clomid 50mg and 150mg, respectively. Back then, I didn't feel anything wrong, other than having a big belly.

I just got my BFP, this time on clomid 150mg. I don't know if was because I had flu already, but these 2 rounds (this is my 2nd round) have been really hard for me. I was feeling dizzy, having headache, having nausea and some vision problem. Anyway, if it was the flu, then I had a very strong one that lasted more than a month.

Anyway, about your question of increasing the dose... What my doctor did was to have me tested on my progesterone level on CD 21. Last year, I was initially on 50mg, then increased to 100mg, and finally 150mg, when I got my molar. After 1 year waiting, they put me on 150mg directly this time.


----------



## sami_k26

kairzh7 said:


> I start my 8th cycle on Clomid tomorrow. I did not have any side effects the first 6 cycles. I do know that it is working as I am ovulating beginning with the 2nd cycle when they increased the dose. I have not gotten BFP yet. They have not done scans so I don't know about your second question.

Are you visiting Gyno or RE?


----------



## anointedq

So this forum looks like it has had no activity for a while so hopefully my post will bring others here. 

I am currently on CD12. This is my first round of clomid on CD5-9 with no symptoms that I recognized. NONE. So I was wondering if that meant that the clomid was not working? And then I wondered if I was suppose to have symptoms while taking the pills or around the time when I Ovulate IF I do. So any stories would be helpful.


----------



## Milty

This my first round of clomid as well. 50mg on days 3-7 and then estrogen days 8-12 then Progestrone after O.

So I've had no normal symptoms. Infact the only thing different for me was I had really tender boobs one day 1. Then I too had that euphoric feeling for 2 days. I had never heard of that before seeing this old thread. 

I see it's been more than a week since you posted...how is it going now?


----------



## Nightnurse

Any updates?


----------

